# Brightbeat:LED drum mounting system.



## thedarkoceans (Sep 29, 2011)

so i found this searching for cool things to show on stage.it looks really killer if used with the right band (ex. dillinger escape plan or the ocean,2 bands that use a lot of light games on stage w/ crazy stage presence) .

BrightBeats LED Lighting for Drums

there are a couple of LED rings fitting for pretty much every bass drum/toms/snare drums and they sell 2 kinds of controllers,a 4 channel and an 8 channel.

from the website:
Just remove the top head, bottom head (or both) and install the light mount over the tension rods. Replace your heads, tune up, plug in and you're ready to go! You can adjust the duration and brightness with a simple control system.
Our mounts keep the LEDs on the outside of the drums so as to get the most effect from the LEDs by reflecting light off of the drum shells out towards your fans! Mix and match! Buy a controller and any size and combination of mounts and triggers! We have standard size mounts with standard lug spacing available. Custom colors, finishes and lug positions are available on request.
Currently we offer 4 and 8 Channel Control units, which means you can set from 4 to 8 individual triggers. You can purchase a custom size light ring to fix any size drum. It has a foot switch control that can be used on or off stage, allowing the ultimate in lighting effect control!




PIC TIME!





















looks pretty damn coooooool.


tdo.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 29, 2011)

cool, but overly expensive


----------



## idunno (Sep 30, 2011)

I saw these at a drum show i went to and they were so fucking awesome in person! I got a close look and it was real cool. But they arent cheap!


----------

